# Just getting back into drawing. Criticism wanted!



## Philip Burzynski

Just getting back into drawing some, I plan on doing a lot of doodling this next deployment to afghanistan and I would like some constructive criticism to help me out a little bit. Thanks!


----------



## George924

Welcome to the forum and Thank you for your service to our country...as for your drawing style. It is powerful and emotion filled...no real critique from me, just keep up your passion for the artist within, I think you style of pencil work is great and will reward you in many ways especially while deployed. I look forward to seeing what you create and pray for your safety...


----------



## Philip Burzynski

Thanks George, your response is very much appreciated! Believe it or not I really draw as an emotional outlet. I usually only draw when im upset or bothered by something, so its actually really cool to hear that my art reflects that. And I appreciate your prayers as well, thank you!


----------

